# NOPI nationals who's going and who's been before



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

so the NOPI nationals are coming to bradenton speedway May 17th and 18th... has anyone ever been to the NOPI nationals? I was hoping that I would see a skyline if I went, anyone know what my chances are? I went to Hot Import Nights in October and I gotta say I was pretty dissapointed with the quality of cars there. any info on what can be expected at NOPI would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmmm, that doesn't sound like the Nopi Nationals to me. The Nationals are held at Atlanta Motor Speedway every year in September. I have been there the last four years and showed the last three.

It sounds like one of the drag events you are reffering to or a Nopi sponsored show. However, the shows they back generally have a decent turnout but it is hard to say whether quality cars will come out or not. It is kind of hit and miss as to whether respectable rides will make it out or not. But you will always see stuff you don't like at shows. It is inevitable. I have lots of friends that won't go to shows cause they say it is a rice convention but I enjoy the scene even though I don't necessarily care for everything some of the individuals do.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i agree w/stanza...its prolly just one of their shows that follows the racing series. i went to the nationals last year and plan on going down and possibly showing this year. u'll enjoy it im sure. import drag racing and show cars all for one price...cant beat it


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I went to THE Nopi Nationals in 97, 98, and 99. I had done the Super Street Tour those years down to Atlanta. Lot of fun. Think of Cannonball Run the movie, and that is the tour. Very worth the trip.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

well, this is the info I have, check it out it says tampa FL (bradenton) NOPI race wars

http://www.nopi.com/2003/coming_events/default.htm

what do you think? I'm not going to see a skyline am I


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Anything is possible. You may even get to see one race  I think you have a good chance as anyone of seeing one. If not, just drive to Atlanta for the Nopi Nationals and I guarantee you will see at least a couple.


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

I've worked as a judge for the Nopi Nationals in Atl. for the past 3 years and I would love to see some more nissan cars showing, it would make my job more enjoyable. It seems like 90% of the cars showing are 92-99 civics, all done up the same way, just different colors every now and then. Even though this past year I seen a lot more sentras/200sx's.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

10SwiTcH200 said:


> *I've worked as a judge for the Nopi Nationals in Atl. for the past 3 years and I would love to see some more nissan cars showing, it would make my job more enjoyable. It seems like 90% of the cars showing are 92-99 civics, all done up the same way, just different colors every now and then. Even though this past year I seen a lot more sentras/200sx's. *



Since you are a judge I figured I would ask. How many judges are there for that show cause I know you guys have to cover a crap load of ground and exactly how do you do the judging cause sometimes it kind of makes me wonder how some of the cars that place win cause they aren't anything great IMO?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

its race wars actually that will be here on the 17th and 18th. they sure don't give much info on the websites... I bet it will be better than hot import nights (better be!!) at least the cars won't be stationary and will be racing. I couldn't care less about a foam party and bikini contest man If I wanted that I'd hit the club or strip club near me I WANNA SEE A SKYLINE. SOME SILVIA S15's REAL CARS!!!!!! anyone been to the race wars series this year? do you know whats gonna be there?


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

Well this past year I believe that there were about 20 judges, It takes all day to cover the ground, and part of the next day, and it makes it harder when people keep moving their cars around, judging is done on a point scale, I try to be as fair as I can on the cars that I judge.


----------



## sweet200sx (Sep 19, 2002)

My car was in the show last year. We've gone for the past 3 years, my husband walks me around like a fucking pack mule..."here, hold this...OOH! Lets walk all the way over there to look at the same shit that's over here!" By the end of Sunday I am ready to fall out. I'm always glad that I went, I got a lot of pictures os Sentras and 200sx's last year. I doubt that I will be going this year though.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yeah i went last year and they had some nice cars out there. i really liked the gti and the older fx corolla that were showing. that damn traffic getting to the AMM was a damn mess. u have to get there by damn 8 to avoid the traffice . probably wouldn t hurt to be earllier.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

get there early or late...i got there late last year..around 12 or 1 dont remember...but i had no problem getting around. well except for the fact that i forgot to look for directions and had to kinda guess how to get there


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

last year was my 1st time every going and i had a great time.... wish i woulda saw some more 200sx's out there but overall it was a good time for me and i am going back this year and showing my car again.....showed last year too but wasnt really expeting to win n e thing juss did it for fun.....but definitely going back this year!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

where u from in sc man? im in the upstate


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

im from columbia.....


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

A bunch of us from Club S12 are planning on meeting up in Atlanta in September to represent the old school 200SX's.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Who's got info on the 2004 Super Street Tour? Me and my woman are planning on going this year.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda and I will be down at Nationals this year....Im sure a few others will join us some Nissan some not


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> NotAnotherHonda and I will be down at Nationals this year....Im sure a few others will join us some Nissan some not



yea, we are going. and let me be the first to say, that the nopi judges are the worst judges i have ever encountered. ever.


----------



## Ihatemycar (Apr 9, 2004)

blueboost said:


> so the NOPI nationals are coming to bradenton speedway May 17th and 18th... has anyone ever been to the NOPI nationals? I was hoping that I would see a skyline if I went, anyone know what my chances are? I went to Hot Import Nights in October and I gotta say I was pretty dissapointed with the quality of cars there. any info on what can be expected at NOPI would be appreciated greatly.


I went to NOPI Nationals last year in Stockbridge, at the ATL Motor Speedway. Now when I was there..I was VERY impressed. Wanna see a car, itll be there. My friend is a big supra fan and we saw...like 20. I was amazed. Youll enjoy it a lot, just remember to pack some sunscreen!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i was there too. i entered, but they didnt give me the time of day. fuck them


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you entering this year tommy?


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

How far is is bradenton speedway from j-ville.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

like 5 hours if that


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Thats a long ass ride. Is it worth it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

it the best car show there is to see from what tommy and some other friends say....Drifting, Driving,night life, Parts, Prices, Meets,Bad ass Cars. Im going and have been wanting to go for some time you should tag along


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> you entering this year tommy?



yea, but this year, im gonna fuck em up.

i HAVE to get the judges attention, which means location location location, as well as gay ass shit like lights, fog machines, etc.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

no lights no fog machine non of that shit just get one of those car revolvers that you can sit your car on and it will spin it around....Like they do at the honda dealership with the s2000. That would get major attention...To bad you dont have the money


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> no lights no fog machine non of that shit just get one of those car revolvers that you can sit your car on and it will spin it around....Like they do at the honda dealership with the s2000. That would get major attention...To bad you dont have the money



yea, i dont have the money. i know my shit has more than any of those cars that were there last year (and were nissan sentras), it looks better, and goes faster. fuck them. its so much fuckin politics and who you know. on second thought, i might not enter. i dunno.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

We should all meet up somewhere down there :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> We should all meet up somewhere down there :thumbup:



ill meet with you guys from jax like 1/2 way there and we can ride UP there together


----------



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

*Nopi Show Series - Florida*



blueboost said:


> so the NOPI nationals are coming to bradenton speedway May 17th and 18th... has anyone ever been to the NOPI nationals? I was hoping that I would see a skyline if I went, anyone know what my chances are? I went to Hot Import Nights in October and I gotta say I was pretty dissapointed with the quality of cars there. any info on what can be expected at NOPI would be appreciated greatly.


This show is a STREET CAR ONLY Drag race at Bradenton Motorsports Park in Florida 5/15-5/16. Ten Sreet Car Classes racing for $10,000. All Nissan Compacts are invited. Info at nopi.com. Open session till late Saturday night. Street Class Racers Only - No Pros. At this event, the Street class racers are the stars. Interested in getting your part of the 10K? Also $3000 NOPI Car Show along with all the the usual NOPI Events. 5 winners take home $600 each. Big party Saturday nite along with night time open session drag racing. Any going to make it?
Two week ago in Virginia we had over 400 Show cars and over 400 race cars and 26,000 people over 2 days. We never know what will show up... A lot depends on the weather. All I know is I'll be there I I've spent a ton of money advertising this event. Come on out and lets have a good time, win some money or just get loud.


----------



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i was there too. i entered, but they didnt give me the time of day. fuck them


 Unfortunately with the size of the NOPI NATIONALS, we cannot give everyone personal attention. Tell me what your concerns are and maybe I can help. It's my show & I'm sorry to hear that you were unhappy. Hit me back with your thoughts. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NOPIMAN said:


> Unfortunately with the size of the NOPI NATIONALS, we cannot give everyone personal attention. Tell me what your concerns are and maybe I can help. It's my show & I'm sorry to hear that you were unhappy. Hit me back with your thoughts. :thumbup:



the judges didnt even STOP when the looked at my car. no questions or comments. they didnt take one look inside, or at my trunk (fully fiberglassed by ME)...they put the sticker in the windsheild, and LEFT.

there was only 1 sentra there that could touch me. the rest were all riced out to hell with NO interior/sound/exterior. its all about who you know. i know this.


----------



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the judges didnt even STOP when the looked at my car. no questions or comments. they didnt take one look inside, or at my trunk (fully fiberglassed by ME)...they put the sticker in the windsheild, and LEFT.
> 
> there was only 1 sentra there that could touch me. the rest were all riced out to hell with NO interior/sound/exterior. its all about who you know. i know this.


A couple of Questions:
Were you with your car the whole time until the judges came by?

Did you go around and find every 200SX and Sentra in the show?

Were you in conservative or mild?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NOPIMAN said:


> A couple of Questions:
> Were you with your car the whole time until the judges came by?
> 
> Did you go around and find every 200SX and Sentra in the show?
> ...



i was sitting in a chair right behind the car, about 2 feet away.

yes i did. 

i dont remember.


----------



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

How could you be sitting in a chair right by your car and manage to go around thru 7000 cars and check out every Sentra/200SX? Was your car judged before you did this???
I'm not trying to be a smartass but everyone feels that their car is the best of the best and should win their class. That's great because we want you to be passionate about your car. If you wern't, you wouldn't be there.
At the NOPI NATS we have over 1200 cars that place 1st, 2nd or 3rd (ie.Winners). Unfortunately thousands do not win. Please understand that its only a judges opinion and what wins one time may or may not win the next time. If you feel you were judged unfairely we do provide the judges information station at the media center to request to be rejudged or get and explaination of what happened. This is up to you so you have to do this if you feel you need to. Many classes have so many cars in them that they go through an initial cut process in which many cars in a class are eliminated from the start if the judges decide they have no chance of placeing in the top 3 in their class. Then the remaining cars in the class are judged. Nobody's perfect and details can be missed in an initial cut.
As far as your comment "it's who you know"... I don't think I've ever heard this one about the NOPI NATS. All the judges I hire are not from Atlanta or even Georgia that I know of. It's a group of show car judges that we have used for years and the only one I know by name is the Main contact person. The judging is totally independent from NOPI and has worked well for us for years. Yes we've had issues but like yourself, everyone wants to win.
Please consider giving us another chance. Contact me persanally and I'll get you a great spot and make sure your judged to your satisfaction. Win or Lose - we just want you to have a good time being there.

NOPIMAN


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NOPIMAN said:


> How could you be sitting in a chair right by your car and manage to go around thru 7000 cars and check out every Sentra/200SX? Was your car judged before you did this???
> I'm not trying to be a smartass but everyone feels that their car is the best of the best and should win their class. That's great because we want you to be passionate about your car. If you wern't, you wouldn't be there.
> At the NOPI NATS we have over 1200 cars that place 1st, 2nd or 3rd (ie.Winners). Unfortunately thousands do not win. Please understand that its only a judges opinion and what wins one time may or may not win the next time. If you feel you were judged unfairely we do provide the judges information station at the media center to request to be rejudged or get and explaination of what happened. This is up to you so you have to do this if you feel you need to. Many classes have so many cars in them that they go through an initial cut process in which many cars in a class are eliminated from the start if the judges decide they have no chance of placeing in the top 3 in their class. Then the remaining cars in the class are judged. Nobody's perfect and details can be missed in an initial cut.
> As far as your comment "it's who you know"... I don't think I've ever heard this one about the NOPI NATS. All the judges I hire are not from Atlanta or even Georgia that I know of. It's a group of show car judges that we have used for years and the only one I know by name is the Main contact person. The judging is totally independent from NOPI and has worked well for us for years. Yes we've had issues but like yourself, everyone wants to win.
> ...



now thats what i like to hear. thank you.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I think tommy feals that he has put alot into his car and he keeps getting beat by stock or slighty modded 350z or Spec V's. He has alot of custom work that he did himself and should get more respect than a pretty stock 350Z. I have seen some of the cars that have beaten him and it does seem that its who you know. It is cool that you are taking the time to make it more fair.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I think tommy feals that he has put alot into his car and he keeps getting beat by stock or slighty modded 350z or Spec V's. He has alot of custom work that he did himself and should get more respect than a pretty stock 350Z. I have seen some of the cars that have beaten him and it does seem that its who you know. It is cool that you are taking the time to make it more fair.



awh...thank you mikey...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'll be there again this year. i might enter this year if i can find a trailer for my car. i dont think i have enough done to even place, but i would atleast like to show


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

If I get everything done that I wanted to for my car that i had planned for the summer then ill enter just because it would make the long ass drive there worth it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> If I get everything done that I wanted to for my car that i had planned for the summer then ill enter just because it would make the long ass drive there worth it.


yea, its not about winning. its about showing people what our cars are made of


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh well I will be there again this year (5th year in a row) to enjoy my fight with traffic and the heat hehe. Hopefully I won't have parking problems this time and have to argue with the people about moving me where they had promised me over the phone (happens every year  ).

As for judging, as Nopiman has already stated it is hard to take a lot of time looking at every car for long periods of time cause there is limited time and a crap load of cars to look through.

As for all the cars that won in the Sentra classes only being slightly modified and not having interior/sound/exterior, that is not entirely true either. I don't know about the other winners but I know who won the Conservative Class and it was Josh Sowards (Whammie on the Sentra boards) who had a very complete car at the time of that show last year (http://www.cardomain.com/id/whammie) and was also in the Powerslot booth and I won the Mild Class with my Spec V which also had everything you mentioned there and my car was sitting in the section with all the 5th Gen Preludes (http://www.cardomain.com/id/specvdriven).

The other mentionables that I remember seeing at the show was a nice red B13 that had a full cage in it and I want to say it was swapped and Chimmike also had his turboed GXE B15 out there as well. I heard there was also a turbo Spec V out there behind the lot I was in but I never did get a chance to see it. And other than that the ones I actually saw I would guess fall into that category you mentioned.

However I know how you feel man cause the show scene is frustrating and I have felt like you many times. You just have to not take it too personal. Hell I thought my buddy would have at least had placed in the 5th Gen Lude class last year but he didn't either and he wasn't terribly happy but that is the way it goes. Hell I have showed in that show for four straight years and last year was the first year I placed.

Well if you decide to show this year I wish you luck cause like I said I know doing shows can be frustrating


----------



## ausoccer20 (Dec 2, 2003)

Well just to add to this post about some judgeing being unfair for more exspensive cars. I went to a show this weekend in MObile, Alabama...or actually I got someone to take my car there bc I was out of town. There were probably 10-12 nissans that entered. I lost to a spec v with rims and an unpainted body kit and a 350z with rims and tinted windows. I dont usually bitch about anything but this was some major shit. Not only do i have full exterior, rims kit, aftermarket paint, full interior blue and white leather seats and full fiberglass painted dash with a ps2 molded in, but the cars that beat me didnt even have the exterior crap done let alone any interior work. I dont mind loseing when cars are better then mine, but I hate loseing to people who know others in the shows. I am going to enter NOPI for sure, I am just hoping the judges doesnt judge on how much you paid for the car stock, but what it looks like now. If you guys are going to meet up before NOPI tell me and ill meet up with you guys. Here is my car in case you have not seen it http://www.cardomain.com/id/gssoccer20


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats how it is man. judges care more about motor than looks though. well, the ones here do. remember, its about who you know, not what you drive


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i am going to nopi nationals in septmber in atlanta. i have been every year since 99, we always have a good time, hopefully i will ge my car repainted before then, if not the i will be there, just not showing.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

AU, you have a very nice B14. I have seen stuff like that happen before also which always makes me think what crack were the judges smoking but that is the way it goes sometimes. I don't know how many times I have seen 350Zs place with only nice rims on it  I think that unpainted body kits should already eliminate you from placing IMO unless there is an unfinished class but that is just my opinion.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

never been before, but I'm going this year :fluffy:


----------

